# Program to Convert .SMI to WMV or any other more common video file



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I saved a video off the internet and it saved as a .smi, what program can i use to convert it to something else? (i want to use this file in a powerpoint presentation)


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

.smi is used to author rich media /multiple media presentations which integrate steraming audio and video with images text and other media types. I dont think you can convert it to something else. You can try playing it in Quicktime.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I tried playing it in Quicktime... didn't work.

I opened the file with notepad and this is all it says "http://www.ushmm.org/smil/wlc/film/dfd0379f.smi" When i paste it into my browser, i just get a download dialog. I want to be able to play this in a powerpoint presentation.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

This is the original site i got it from... http://www.ushmm.org/wlc/en/index.php?ModuleId=10005158

At the bottom of the page is apicture. Click that, a popup window comes up and plays a video. I right clicked selected Page Info in the menu, saved the embeded video. And now im here.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I dont believe you can convert that unless you can find a way of pulling the video stream out. Remember that is an smi file---means a mixture of graphics, video and text. You can probably find a free clip on the same subject over at National Archives or the Library of Congress.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

SMIL - http://www.w3.org/AudioVideo/

I looked at the source and as linksyjack said you can't convert it, it's not a video file to begin with but code that can compile many sources into a single presentation. Interresting... at least to me as i do some web design on the side. In this case it's two sources....

<text src="dfd0379f.rt" region="caption"/>

You can't downalod them directly, probably have t be loaded through the page... or some other method to prevent what you're trying to do. Try capturing with a screen capture utility like camstudio .

Not sure if that's public domain but if it isn't you'll be breaking copyright law if you use it.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Good point coalman---although that was royalty free footage (looked like stuff I have seen in the Library of Congress), the .smi format consists of words, images, videos etc---and therefore it is most likely copyrighted. Let me guess--this is a kid doing a school project on the Holocaust.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

Well.. close... D-day


----------

